# si tu avais envie de...tu pourras le faire



## chambers

Bonjour,

Comment puis-je traduire la phrase ci-dessous : 

*"Si tu avais envie d'écouter cette chanson de Mina, avec ce CD tu pourra le faire"*

Puis-je la traduire par :

1) Se avessi voglia di ascoltare / sentire questa canzone di Mina, potrai farlo.

2) Se avevi voglia di ascoltare/ sentire questa canzone di Mina, potrai farlo.

J'ai un doute sur la traduction car ici je ne suis pas dans une structure de phrase du type : "Si j'étais riche, je voyagerais autour du monde".

Merci de me répondre très vite avec une explication grammaticale qui vous a conduit à choisir la phrase 1 ou 2.

J'ai essayé de cherché dans mon livre de grammaire, mais sans succès....


----------



## qwill

Buonasera, Chambers,

Puisqu'il s'agit d'une hypothèse, on est dans le mode conjonctif auquel s'ajoute le verbe au conditionnel, au présent ou au futur, selon que l'on veut souligner la possibilité de réalisation de cette hypothèse.

(Exemple : "Se avessi denaro, potrei fare il giro del mondo"... [rien n'est moins sûr... !]
Mais "Se avessi voglia di venire da noi, sarai benissimo accolta" [c'est certain] )

Donc, ici : "Se _avessi _voglia di ascoltare questa canzone, potrai [c'est sûr] farlo con quel CD...


----------



## chambers

Qwill, 

Merci pour ta réponse. Je penchais également pour la phrase n°1, mais j'avais un doute car j'ai appris l'Italien "sur le tas".

J'aime bien ton explication grammaticale. En revanche, quand tu dis qu'on est dans le mode conjonctif auquel s'ajoute un verbe au présent (parmi les autres temps que tu as cités).
Je n'arrive pas à penser à un exemple de phrase avec un verbe au présent.

Aurais-tu un exemple ou deux de phrase avec se + subjonctif imparfait + un verbe au présent ?


----------



## qwill

En fait, je crois que j'aurais plutôt dû écrire "_à l'impératif"_...   

Exemple : Se mai avessi bisogno di qualche cosa, chiamami (impératif) / Si jamais tu avais besoin de quelque chose, appelle-moi.


----------



## piccola_stella

La traduction correct est: Se tu avessi voglia di ascoltare questa canzone di Mina, potrai farlo con questo CD.
Se (Si) c'est la condition+suject+conditional....potrai (future).

J'éspere que ma explication pout-etre utile!


----------



## janpol

> si tu avais envie de...tu pourras le faire


Cette phrase prend quelques libertés vis-à-vis des règles :
Concordance des temps :
phrase au passé : plus-que-parfait de l'indicatif + passé du conditionnel >>> si tu avais eu envie de...tu aurais pu le faire
au présent : imparfait de l'indicatif + présent du conditionnel >>> si tu avais envie de...tu pourrais le faire
au futur : présent de l'indicatif + futur >>> si tu as envie de...tu pourras le faire


----------

